# Perdido Key October fishing



## booboo7353 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey guys!

The family and I are heading down that way in October. We will be staying at perdido towers. I am looking for any and all information on locations, bait, tackle. I will be bringing my 22 ft bay boat. I would love to get into some reds, trout, sheepies or flounder. Again any help is appreciated as I can not afford a fishing guide this year . 

Also, if I get a florida license do I have to stay in florida waters? 
Thanks,
Ben


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

If you get over on the Bama side, you will need a Bama license. 7 day trip saltwater for non-res is about 27 bucks. Not worth taking a chance on a ticket.


----------



## booboo7353 (Feb 12, 2013)

Yea I read where there is a combination license available for both states. Will probably do that just to be safe.


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

I've been watching this thread with interest hoping someone had some good suggestions. It looks like we'll be heading down around mid October also. Never fished Perdido, so I am totally blind as to what will/should be biting and where. Maybe someone will chime in.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Inshore fishing should be on fire! October is one of the best times of year for fishing along the northern gulf coast. There is lots of fishing spots inside the Big Lagoon area as well as around Ono Island and inside Perdido Pass (one of my favorite locations for BIG bull redfish in Oct). AND outside within a short distance out of the passes, you can target big Spanish Mackerel, King Mackerel, etc...
There is nothing like an early morning topwater bite, then sliding out the pass to hook up on a big King and be back in the pass in time for lunch at Tacky Jacks (hint:try the Mexican Garbage at Tacky Jacks).


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Actually, if I may make a suggestion... After you get checked in and settled in, maybe run up to SAMs on canal rd in Orange Beach, and see Chris (Wed-Sun most weeks)- he'll be able to tell you what is biting best, where, and the best bait to use to catch them.


----------



## booboo7353 (Feb 12, 2013)

Badonsky,

Thanks! Any tips on the bull reds around the pass? Bait, tackle, what kind if spot to look for?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Around the jetties, live bait, cut bait, I used to catch a bunch at dawn and dusk on a 3oz spoon on my surf rod from the beach inside the pass. 
Also, work any of the grass beds around the area early morning, live bait, topwater, MirroDine, Rip/Slash, Berkleys Gulp, DOA shrimp- we should have a couple weeks or so when the bite should be red hot - on fire! Those big redfish will probably hit anything on the water. One year, we got tired of pulling them in to the boat to release them, and took all the hooks off my SheDog just to watch them try to eat it! Talk about topwater action!
As far as tackle, I landed this one on my Father's Day gift (Wright/McGill surf rod and 3000 Shimano spinning reel- 17# mono) in a heavy current on the south side of Bird Island! -what a fight!








You can use anything from 2000-series spinning reels for inshore action, but I'd probably use a 5000 series or higher if fishing around the jetties or other structure- those big ones can pull pretty hard. Want to have some fun inshore, put a Spook Jr or Chartreuse Strike King Redfish Majic on your baitcaster and work the grass beds and see how good you are at boating a big one on lite tackle!
I almost forgot, it's not uncommon to see a school of small jacks and ladyfish chasing baitfish across the shallows! The list can be seemingly endless- redfish, black drum, trout, flounder, ladyfish, bluefish, jacks... So be prepared for some fun! 
Also, we were catching some big King Mackerel at the trolling corridor (about 7-8 miles out) last Oct during the fall snapper season- practically on bare hooks- we also saw some Spade Fish, big cobia, & Mahi! So, if you don't mind a little boat ride, and pick nice days, there should be some good offshore action too.








We do it all the time in our Blue Wave








It just depends on your comfort factor...

More fall action from a couple years ago...









I suppose the most difficult thing to do around here in the fall is forcing yourself to go to work in the morning! ...or deciding inshore... Or offshore!!??!


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> Actually, if I may make a suggestion... After you get checked in and settled in, maybe run up to SAMs on canal rd in Orange Beach, and see Chris (Wed-Sun most weeks)- he'll be able to tell you what is biting best, where, and the best bait to use to catch them.


I was planning on doing just that. Really nice of you to offer all the help, tips and suggestions on this thread.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

bamacpa said:


> I was planning on doing just that. Really nice of you to offer all the help, tips and suggestions on this thread.


My pleasure! Maybe we'll see you out there!:thumbup:


----------



## booboo7353 (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks man for the tips! I really don't care what we catch as long as we can keep the kids entertained. But I would live to get ahold of a few big reds for myself. I'm thinking of maybe trying for some sheepies for the kids. That would be fun for them. Thanks.


----------



## Flyn4fish (Apr 29, 2014)

Badonsky,
I also would like to say thanks for the tips!


----------



## cskiff14 (Feb 6, 2014)

^^what this guy said. Thanks for the tips. I will be fishing the area from sun-up to sundown this weekend.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey, you guys save a couple for me and Cookie- we're going to need some r/r soon!
A video from this time last year:
http://youtu.be/dxCbmIgkHNA


----------

